# Wanted: Apparel Printer in Idaho, Wyoming, etc. - Must Fulfill



## funnster (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi, 

We are an apparel company and are looking for an on-demand printer which prints from a non-major state (ie not California, New York, etc.).

Looking for a printer outside of high population states because we assume that they are less likely to shut down business. Options include Wyoming, Idaho, Dakotas, etc.

The printer must be able to package and ship the products and have a plugin for Wordpress/Woo Commerce. We sell items that are automatically transmitted (same time as sale) to a printer for fulfillment. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated, thank you!

Funnster


----------

